# Hawk, squirrel upside down



## apprentice (Dec 27, 2003)

I took my red tailed hawk out today and was working a small industiral lot with a nice batch of trees. We got maybe 25 feet into the woods, and bingo bango, two nice greys running in the same tree. The bird swiped after one, missed, then I shook a vine the other one went to another tree.

Trash followed it like a freight train, swiped it off the trunk about 15 feet up, was doing a kind of tumble, then managed to somehow end up with the squirrels head in one foot, the other foot on its back, with a small branch that stuck out of the trunk inbetween her legs. I was right there and made in to make sure the bird had that head under control and to put the squeeze on the squirrel.

I knew it would be a couple of minutes before the bird would be willing to reposition her feet and get her out of the branch. So I as long as the bird was safe with my hand on the squirrel, I had to take a couple of one handed pics with the cell phone of the bird hanging upside down two feet off the ground unwilling to let go of the squirrel. Ended up being one of the biggest greys I have ever caught.

I can'f figure out how to imbed the pics, but did up load them so I hope this works.

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/uploads/7480/Feb04_0001.jpg

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/photopost/uploads/7480/Feb04_0003.jpg
Sue


----------



## Elk5012 (Mar 27, 2008)

Now thats the way to go hunting


----------



## apprentice (Dec 27, 2003)

Thanks for embeding those, one of these days I need to figure that out.
Sue


----------



## FIJI (May 15, 2003)

Great pics
Love the look of intensity in the bird's eyes ! :SHOCKED:


----------



## crittergitter71 (Feb 9, 2010)

Thats really cool. I've always wanted to do that.


----------



## thumbteacher (Mar 7, 2009)

that is an awesome shot... and cool experience... i'll show the kids this one.


----------



## huntinlady (Nov 10, 2007)

Great pics. Was wondering if you have to have a special license to keep such an thrilling hunter?


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

Absolutely awesome.......


----------



## Kevin49098 (Oct 31, 2009)

Cool pics, great story. I didn't know people did this with hawks.


----------



## apprentice (Dec 27, 2003)

I will just say in short, yes we are permitted up the wazoo. It takes a test, a two year apprenticeship, a DNR inspected housing, some more applications and paperwork, ect. If you want the detail you can get it at our clubs website:
michiganhawkingclub.com
It is the most regulated sport but a whole lot of excitement and fun. Got a nice black phased grey today.
Sue


----------



## Get Out (Dec 29, 2010)

wow... that is so neat!! What kind of birds can you work with? I am sure that regulated too!!


----------



## Tagz (Sep 22, 2005)

Nice shots Sue. I have yet to hunt anything but rabbits with my Red-Tails. Both mine have been smaller birds and I just get too worried over any bites. Luckily the areas I usually hunt hold 0 squirrels. It sure looks like fun though. Both trapping seasons I went out I ended up having to take pretty much what I got. Couldn't get too picky otherwise I would have risked running out of time in the trapping season.




Get Out said:


> wow... that is so neat!! What kind of birds can you work with? I am sure that regulated too!!


Depends on your License. As an Apprentice your limited to a Red-Tailed Hawk or American Kestrel. After that you can upgrade your license to General. With the correct permits Michigan allows the trapping of Red-Tailed Hawks, American kestrel, Coopers hawk, or Sharpshinned hawk. Their is also a separate lottery permit for falconers in Michigan to issue 4 Northern Goshawk Capture Permits, and 2 Great Horned Owl Capture Permits. And yes all those are regulated as to seasons, and what age birds are allowed to be kept.

There are also other birds that can be obtained through breeders, or trapped legally in other states.


----------



## Get Out (Dec 29, 2010)

thanks for the info tagz looks like a lot of fun. Having an Owl would be really cool. Not sure I can take that kind of commitment but I would love to tag along on some hunting trips!! It would be fun to watch the bird work!


----------



## huntinlady (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks apprentice and Tagz for the info. I've always wondered what a person had to do to hunt with a falcon or hawk. I'm sure it takes much dedication and work. Your hunts are quite interesting.

It just so happened that a red tailed hawk with a fox squirrel in it's talons flew in front of my vehicle this morning, landing a few feet from the road...got a couple of pics. I will add them later if I can figure out how.


----------

